# Tutorial?



## Zeitgeist (1. Juli 2003)

Hab letztens ein Tutorial gesehen, in dem es darum ging, wie man aus nem Bild z.B. nem Auto (Mercedes glaub ich wars in dem Tut) so nen Effekt erzielt wie er oft bei der Automobilwerbung benutzt wird.
Quasi ne halbfertige Zeichung von nem Auto vorne fertig hinten noch Bleistiftstriche .... finde es aber ums verrecken nimmer /o\

Weiß vielleicht jemand welches ich meine?

mfg, gEist


----------



## nanda (1. Juli 2003)

Das Tut kenne ich nicht. Aber das macht nichts.

Probiere einfach mal das Tut "Photo2Sketch" hier vom Board. 

Wenn Du dann auf der einen Ebene die Bleistiftzeichnung hast und auf der anderen das Originalbild, kannst Du durch Anwendung von Ebenenmasken beide Bilder ineinander übergehen lassen. Falls Du Dich damit nicht auskennst. Hier war letztens ein Thread zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Zeitgeist (1. Juli 2003)

Das ist leider absolut überhaupt nicht das, das ich meinte.
Trotzdem danke

mfg, gEist


----------



## paraphan (1. Juli 2003)

easy, einfach jedes bild auf ne eigene ebene, dann
auf dem oberen bild nen alphakanal mit verlauf rein (schwarz nach weiss), dann wird das bild darunter teilweise (je nachdem wie du den verlauf anlegst) sichtbar.
viel spass.


----------



## nanda (1. Juli 2003)

Mmhh, was meinst Du denn dann, wenn nicht so was hier in der Art:
(Sollte das Bild ein Copyright verletzen, wird es natürlich sofort entfernt.)


----------



## zirag (24. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube Zeitgeist meint das vorne das Auto normal ( fertig ) ist und hinten eine Art 3D Gittermodell ! Aber wie man sowas zaubert weiss ich auch nicht so genau


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. Juli 2003)

zirag hats verstanden ;-) ...


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Dann solltest vielleicht das nächste Mal Deine Frage etwas eindeutiger stellen oder zumindest ein Beispielbild posten, um überhaupt eine brauchbare Antwort zu bekommen.

"Bleistiftstriche" als Gitternetzlinien zu deuten, bedarf schon einer ausgeprägten Phantasie.


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. Juli 2003)

ok, eigentlich hab ich nach beiden Möglichkeiten gesucht, zufrieden ?
Entschuldige, dass ich die Frage etwas bekloppt gestellt habe und danke für die Antwort auf die erste Frage.

mfg, gEist


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von paraphan _
> *easy, einfach jedes bild auf ne eigene ebene, dann
> auf dem oberen bild nen alphakanal mit verlauf rein (schwarz nach weiss), dann wird das bild darunter teilweise (je nachdem wie du den verlauf anlegst) sichtbar.
> viel spass. *



DAnn hab ich nen Alphakanal mit Schwarz-Weißem Verlauf und wenn ich ihn sichtbar mache, dann ist er wie im Maskierungsmodus von Rot nach Durchsichtig .. und dann ??? 

mfg, geist


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Paraphan meinte wohl eher eine Maske. Wenn Du aber einen Alphakanal hast, kannst Du ihn einfach als Maske umwandeln.

- in der Kanälepalette den Alphakanal anklicken
- dann unten in der Palette auf das ganz linke Symbol (gestrichelter Kreis) klicken
- wechseln in die Ebenenpalette
- dort Ebene anklicken, die zum Teil unsichtbar werden soll
- unten in der Palette das zweite Symbol von links anklicken (Viereck mit weißem Kreis)

Fertig.


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *Paraphan meinte wohl eher eine Maske. Wenn Du aber einen Alphakanal hast, kannst Du ihn einfach als Maske umwandeln.
> 
> - in der Kanälepalette den Alphakanal anklicken
> ...



Schlecht wenn es einfach keinen Alphakanal gibt sondern nur Rot Grün Blau und RGB ..


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Wenn es keinen Alphakanal gibt und Du hast im Maskierungsmodus einen roten Verlauf, brauchst Du nur die letzten beiden Punkte nachvollziehen. 

Vorher aber wieder in den Standardmodus wechseln (Taste "Q").


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. Juli 2003)

Hm .. das mit den Bilder ineinder verschmelzen lassen kenn ich schon, das wollte ich aber eigentlich nicht, ich glaub ich drücke mich etwas komisch aus *g*. 

Trotzdem danke Nanda!

Weil ich in der Regel nur das Bild habe aber keine
passende Zeichung bzw. passendes Gittermodell dazu.

mfg, gEIst


----------



## Hankman (27. Juli 2003)

Also an das Drahtgittermodel zu kommen ist nicht einfach, im Grunde unmöglich, weil du den Hersteller schlecht nach nem 3D-Render von seinem Model des Wagens fragen kannst  

Ich würde einfach Probieren die Grundlienen nachzuzeichnen, direkt in PS, so dass es so aussieht als wäre es ein Drahtgitter. Was anderes wüsste ich auch nicht.

So long,
Hank


----------



## omas_liebling (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *Mmhh, was meinst Du denn dann, wenn nicht so was hier in der Art:
> (Sollte das Bild ein Copyright verletzen, wird es natürlich sofort entfernt.) *




GOIL !!! wie macht man denn sowas ????? ich habe 'nen bild von 'nem roten mini und würde den gleichen effekt auch gern mal machen...

danke


----------



## paraphan (29. Juli 2003)

Lies mal etwas weiter oben...


----------

